# Best coilovers for r33 gtr



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afternoon everyone,
Had a look on the the site and have found a couple of topics but nothing recent,

Had my r33 a year now and its started making a knocking sound from the rear left which i worked out to be the coilovers it came with, had a garage look at it and they said it could be the top mount but thats about as much information i got.
It has cusco coilovers on at the moment which are hard as hell on uk roads but no idea how long they have been on, 
Question is do i try and find out whats wrong with it and fix them or buy better coilovers for uk roads? 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike3955 said:


> *Question is do i try and find out whats wrong with it and fix them or buy better coilovers for uk roads?
> *


Well Mike3955 its not an easy straight forward answer as it all depends on :-

*1) Are you one of those keeping the car forever or plan on getting rid soon?

2) Do you actually like the stiff Jap ride or would prefer something softer?

3) Are you willing to spend thousands or only pennies to fix this knocking issue?*


Sorry to appear to be so pedantic here mate buts its pointless recommending someone to splash out on some Meister R's and then to get their Skyline set up properly by a chassis specialist afterwards if the person asking for advice is only willing to pay a hundred quid max as the car will be on eBay soon!


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nah mate dont worry about it , prefer someone to be like that than just give advice for advice sake.

i am looking at keeping the car forever as have always wanted one and want to keep it in good condition

at times yes the stiff jap ride is awesome till the road gets bad then its like being on a jackhammer on a building site haha


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

HKS Hypermax I thought were too soft. Replaced with Fortune Auto 510's with Swift springs (10k front 9k rear springs). Very happy with them. They are better at high speed and such. 

Customer car on Cusco is far too stiff. Another customer on Ohlins rides quite well but it should for the huge price tag.

Cory


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I like my Meister R's but they're road orientated and very soft. I should be able to supply whatever you decide on though 
.
.
Mikeyp @ TMS Motorsport
Email us : [email protected]

TMS Motorsport - Road - Track - Race - Online Shop
*10% OFF all website orders until the end of January 2018!*
- We ship worldwide to your door, famous Brands such as -
* - AP Racing - ASNU Injectors - HKS - Nitron - Mintex Pads - 
- Turbosmart - Exedy Clutches - Deatschwerks - Cosworth - 
- Pagid Pads - Japspeed - Direnza - and many more...*


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The japanese roads are the best in the world. silky smooth, always working (even in remote areas). proper drainage, etc.

the coilovers most tuners/suppliers offer are made for this set up.

Tein is a little different (as are HKS) as they are more of an "international" brand so do cater for other countries.

Meister R seem to have some really good reviews.

do some research.

i use Nitron on the 32 and the 34. Perform well but are not too hard and you can create your own specifications.

suspension is a little like brakes. can spend thousands or far less.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

"best" and "best for your budget" are two different things. Defo worth looking at the Meister R either way


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yer i have heard the roads in japan are good, when i am driving on a fresh bit of road i cant fault the feel ,handling or comfort.


----------



## Dazsw (May 26, 2017)

I would recommend the Meister Rs.

Fitted them last year and give the car a nice drive.

Plenty of adjustment for height and damping as well.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Another recommendation for the MeisterR's here. They replaced a set of Tein's that came with my car and I cannot speak highly enough of the coilovers and the support from the guys at MeisterR.


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just been looking and reading up on them and they do sound good just have to think which of the 2 i go for if i do change them all together.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ohlins R&T or known in Japan as DFV. Nothing comes close to it for road and track use. You get what you pay for .


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I***8217;ll be buying a set of Meister R***8217;s for when in the summer. Driven a few cars with various suspension and they seemed soft enough for the road and comfortable. 
If you want top end, then companies like Ohlins & Nitron can be considered but your looking at close to £5000 IIRC for a setup from them.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ohlins are not £5k. Last I checked R33 GTR ones were about £2k and worth every penny of it.


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yer your right they are £2060 i had trouble finding them so i emailed the company have done the same for the others as well


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

I have aragosta which is great and worth considering


----------



## Cougar (Jan 5, 2018)

Tein make excellent coilovers. I have the Flex Z in my BCNR33


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Tein corrode fast.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

MeisterR fitted to my 33 and 34. Highly recommended and good back up service.


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

I had heard that the tein do rust very quickly

It does seem MeisterR have the most votes, ATCO which did you use on both the 33 and 34?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

GT1. I corner weighted both cars with my weight in driver seat. Gave details to Jerrick Lo and he sorted everything out. Never actually adjusted it since it arrived on either car.

I would actually suggest you contact them (FB usually quick response from Jerrick) with what your requirements are and he will advise you on options.

With the lifetime warranty on seals (mine have never leaked so far), the build quality, performance and backup they seemed best option.

They are not the cheapest suspension you can find, but you get what you pay for and in my view offered by far best "value". I know they do a product for more "price minded" people, however given what suspension does and we are talking "GT-R" here, I went for the best with GT1.

Pay your money, take your choice.


----------



## Mike3955 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yer they do seem to offer the most aftercare, i am much the same as it is a gtr and want to look after her i go for the more expensive in the hope it lasts and proforms better


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mike3955 said:


> Yer they do seem to offer the most aftercare, i am much the same as it is a gtr and want to look after her i go for the more expensive in the hope it lasts and proforms better


I have had the Ohlins for 3 years and they have not missed a beat. Set them to soft and every day driving is great. They won’t be like a luxury merc but then we do not buy Skylines to have such experience. That said with the Ohlins set to 4/5 clicks from soft you get good street performance. Crank up the damping and motorway and smooth road handling is spot on.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I've got a knocking noise from the front suspension of my 32 
Top mount they say but not 100% 
Same boat as you don't know if to repair or replace 
Ohlins gold jap spec they are and would rather repair as there fantastic.
Anyone know who to contact regards repairing it ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

https://www.ohlins.eu/en/products/automotive/dealer/united-kingdom/


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes man Thanks


----------



## Cibre (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Mike3955,

I currently have HKS coil overs, in perfect working order, but looking to replace them as my car is purely a race car and looking for track focused coilovers instead. If your interested I can keep you in mind when I take them off..


----------



## Hotspoon (Aug 23, 2016)

Interesting stuff..


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't think you've mentioned whether you'll be using the car on track? 

If so, recommend Ohlins - brilliant. If not, Tein were OK, but not best. 

Nismo S tune, also worth considering. 

I've used/driven them all but not the meister, so cannot recommend.


----------

